# Anyone use the Arduino?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone out there use the arduino for haunting?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I met a couple of guys at the Maker Faire last weekend who use it. Their site is http://sites.google.com/site/spookythings/


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw that setup at maker faire. That was pretty nice! 
That maker faire was pretty incredible!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Indeed it was. I've gone for the past three years. This year my brother had his electric bike displayed at the Instructables booth.
Did you see Adam Savage (of Mythbusters) give his presentation? He's always the highlight for me.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I did see Adam Savage But I had to leave before the end of his story about making a mess of the ATM set he was building. I wanted to see the thing about making smoke bombs, but I couldnt find it. 

I really like the maker faire but it is a little too crowded and difficult to see what you want to see there. I thought that giant mousetrap was pretty cool also!!


----------

